# Sulcata babies fell in pool, health risks??



## badkitty (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay so the back story is grim. A friend of ours his neighbor was killed in her home July 19th of this yearshe bred Sulcata tortoises, the police took the 2 big ones but I guess she had a clutch that hatched. (all family lives out of state in Texas and did not want the torts)
There were babies walking along the sidewalk, my friend and I went into the back yard there were 7 babies dead in the pool and 2 that were still alive and then we found 9 more this was over a period of a week. We gave 2 to our friend and we brought the rest home. 

Started doing baby food soaks .There was no grass in the backyard only dirt so I think they were looking for food in the front yard.
They all are eating great but 1 of the babies that was found in the pool still looks green like he absorbed chemicals/algae(and whatever other nasty stuff was in there)
Is there anything I can do or should be concerned with.
here is a pic of the 2 that were in the pool


----------



## wellington (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow, that's sad. Glad you were able to get a few of the babies. Can't help you with the one your concerned about. Good luck though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2013)

There's no telling if they have water in their lungs or not, as tortoises can hold their breath for a very long time. 

One way to get water out of a tortoise's lungs is to support the head so it isn't able to bounce around and get whip lash, and swing the tortoise quickly from over your head towards the ground (head towards the ground, of course).

I would keep these two separate from the rest for a couple weeks until you're sure they're doing ok.

that one on the right looks like his shell is thin, like you can see through the keratin and bone???


----------



## badkitty (Sep 26, 2013)

I've had them for a week now, I'm not sure how old they are ,their shells still feel a little soft.


----------



## sibi (Sep 26, 2013)

Did you try the free fall with the baby that has a green tint? Are you offering calcium supplements? I would continue to give warm soaks with electrolytes. Whatever poison they consumed, perhaps they could work it out of their system. Keep us posted.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 26, 2013)

Amazing story. Very sad. The murder. The drowned babies. But happy that you managed to save some of them. Hope, hope, hope for the best. Wow. Please keep us updated. Are the babies eating well? Keep them warm and let's hope they can surpass that crazy beginning to their lives. Seriously, wow.


----------



## Kamerus88 (Sep 26, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Amazing story. Very sad. The murder. The drowned babies. But happy that you managed to save some of them. Hope, hope, hope for the best. Wow. Please keep us updated. Are the babies eating well? Keep them warm and let's hope they can surpass that crazy beginning to their lives. Seriously, wow.



At the wildlife clinic I work at, anytime we get tortoises in who have fallen into water for long periods we automatically assume they aspiration pneumonia and treat them with preventative antibiotics.


----------



## Laura (Sep 26, 2013)

that one looks bruised.. keep very warm, don't pester too much, make sure its eating..


----------



## sibi (Sep 26, 2013)

OP, have the sick babies gone to a specialized tort vet? What is being done for the torts now? Is the baby on the right side of your pic still doing well? I think preventive antibiotics should be given just in case.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 26, 2013)

So sad.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## badkitty (Sep 26, 2013)

So far all the babies are doing amazing, I'm gonna call some vets in the area and see what they recommend. Yes their story is crazy and hope it has a happy ending for all .


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 27, 2013)

This breaks my heart...
Where are you located?


----------



## BriBri (Sep 30, 2013)

Poor babies /:

Sent from my SM-T310 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## RussianTortxo (Feb 25, 2014)

Any update? I would love to hear if they are doing well !


----------



## MrFrost (Apr 2, 2014)

Both need to eat food with extra calcium, especially the one on the right that seems like the it has the shell becoming transparent. What would the vet tell you is also essential.


----------



## Vet (Jul 8, 2014)

Get them to an exotic vet -- you can google one close to you. Glad you saved the little guys!


----------



## Turtleurtle (Oct 15, 2014)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> So sad.
> 
> _________
> ~ Shelly ~


I named my tortoise Shelly


----------



## Turtleurtle (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow. So sad. Keep them warm and soak them in realy shallow warm/tepid water for 15 minutes 2 times a week. They really like it. It will calm them down from the tradgedy. (Unless their scared of water now)


----------

